# Best food for senior maltese??



## ADAMEDWARD30 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a 12 year old maltese who is a very picky eater. He has been on royal canine(50% adult mini,50% senior) for years. I have tried to switch him to blue buffalo but he will not eat it. He sometimes gets constipated as well. Any recommendations?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Is he having problems on his current food? Royal Canine isn't one of my favorites but I do not think it's a horrible food. Is there a particular reason you want to switch?

There are many good brands out there but it depends on what you are looking for. Fromm four star is a favorite of many of our members. Nutrisource is a nice brand, you could try freshpet if you want to do something different.


----------



## ADAMEDWARD30 (Dec 23, 2012)

I would like him on a better food. He is just a very picky eater. And sometimes has difficulty going to the bathroom. I am leaning towards Innova, Wellness, or Acana. He has always been on chicken so I think I should stick with it.


----------

